# How long did it take you to get pregnant?



## FJL

I'm just wondering how long it took you all to get pregnant, and how old you were at the time?

Did you need any fertility drugs or anything?

Thanks.


----------



## MrsE

We were trying but not getting scientific and it took 5 months which sadly ended in miscarriage. Then took around another 4 months again ending in miscarriage.
Started Charting and using OPK's and got pg after 1 month and am now almost 32 weeks.

Good Luck

Cx


----------



## hypnorm

6 months to get pregnant with Ewan, but it is over a yr of ttc for no2.
Still trying


----------



## Layla

first time with my 3

started trying for number 4 in Feb 06, got pregnanct in june, lost him/her in july, still trying...

xx


----------



## Imi

Maddie - unespected

This one TTC a month? lost one still have other twin 

xxx


----------



## weestar21

first time with Adele, and with my second i was already pregnant before i came off the pill :blush:

was 17 first time and 21 second time


----------



## Trinity

Been ttc 8 months and no sign yet :wacko:


----------



## Helen

2 years (7 in total - long story!) and we needed IVF. Aged 33.

How long have you been trying?


----------



## Dionne

i am very fertile.
i get pregnant straight away, if kris winks at me im pregnant:dohh: 

i got pregnant by mistake at 16 to my ex i thoguht "pulling out" wouldnt get me pregnant. i had a termination at 6 weeks.

i got pregnant by mistake to kris when i was 17 even though i was on the pill. i went through with the pregnancy but lost the baby at 12 weeks. then i got pregnant 1 month after. (i was trying) but lost it at 7 weeks. then a few weeks later was pregnant to Dior then when Dior was 12 weeks old i was pregnant again.

now i am extra scarred of getting pregnant again!

i am like my mum she has been pregnant over 12 times!
even after my dad had the snip:wacko:


----------



## FJL

Thanks for the responses everyone.

I am so sorry to those of you who have had miscarriages, but very happy that you're either pregnant or have had a baby - thats great!

I wish you all the luck in getting pregnant for the first time, or again.

We've been trying for 5 months.


----------



## Louise

Dionne said:


> !
> 
> i am like my mum she has been pregnant over 12 times!
> even after my dad had the snip:wacko:

I'm guessing it was questioned? lol.
I dunno why but I found that amusing,


I got pregnant after about a month or two of tryin. When I say 'trying', I mean doing it during ovulation and getting to understand the in's and out's of your body. Before that, fella and I would just randomly have sex anytime, anywhere in hope it would happen. It didnt though, so we started to do it properly.
I must say, the 'trying' part was fun fun fun. We would plan it every month. 
I would wake up at around 8.30am, have a bath, and by 9.15am, I was at his house trying to make babies.
Looking back on it now it was actually very funny. The comments that would fly around the bedroom were hilarious "Cmon, have ya done it yet?" -- "Bloody hell, could you take any longer" LOL.
Usually, that means I had to be somewhere by noon. It was funny though.


----------



## bexxie

well i have been preg 11 in total
1 at 19 years old termination then at 21 years another termination then chloe at 24 years old,7 m/c's and then Amelia I only know the figure coz it was on my maternity notes otherwise I would have lost track.

My terminations for the record were no1 had no amnio fluid at 8 weeks at all pregnancy not progressing and no2 had hep B jab twice in month (as the course used to go) and doc advised against going with pregnancy so had that terminated at 12 weeks,not nice!

Bex

Oh and it normally takes me the one time I have sex to fall so guess what I will be doing july,lol


----------



## Caroline

With Gabriel I got pregnant straight from coming off the pill, same with Alisha, with Kayleigh was a surprise.

Hope ou get BFP soon FJL:hugs:


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

first baby unexpected
2nd baby same caught whilst on pill
came off pill march 06 caught end of june using opk that month misscaried aug 14th 3rd baby 
4th baby which is due in 3weeks used opk caught straight away 

1st baby i was 15 
2nd i was 19
3rd was 21 
4th 21 

spunkyxx


----------



## rusks

4 months after coming off the pill. i was 25.


----------



## cheeselover

Hiya, I was 32 when I got pregnant (just had b'day). We had been trying for 3 months half heartedly "let's just see what happens". Got serious about it for 2 months with ovulation sticks, temp charts etc. Decided to take a break for Christmas holidays so we could bevvy up and enjoy ourselves and that is when it happend. Good luck, will keep fingers and toes crossed for you! X


----------



## babe2ooo

i got pregnant 2nd month i was off the pill. I was 19 when i got pregnant but only a week away from 20 so now i'm 20


----------



## clb1982

Hi FJL

It took me 6 months after coming off bcp at 25yrs old.

Hang in there honey :hugs:


----------



## Linzi

This is my first baby... I got pregnant when I was 20 but didn't find out till a few weeks after my 21st. 

I came off the pill sort of by accident and laziness whilst moving house about a year and a half before getting pregnant. I moved house and ran out of my pill, and just never went back to the doctor to get my prescripion again. It took me about a year and a half but we weren't trying, so it might have been a bit quicker if we had been. Ive got a funny cycle as well. I only have a period every few months.

xxx


----------



## TashaAndBump

It took one tummy-upset and the pill decided to stop working! lol


----------



## leeanne

I took about 6 months before I first became pregnant. Pregnancy ended in miscarriage the day after the doctor confirmed I was pregnant. November 11, 2000. Looking back, he was explaining something about HCG levels but I was confused. 

It then took another 3 months to become pregnant with my first child. Ironically, the day I left the hospital with her was November 11, 2001 :)

When my daughter was 9 months old, lo and behold, I got pregnant. It was planned though :)

With this pregnancy, the trojans didn't work. LOL They did for 4 years after my son was born but December was an active month for us :) Must have been a bad batch of condoms.


----------



## HappyMom

I got pregnant the first try with Ds. And then I got pregnant 3 months of trying for #2 which ended in miscarriage. And became pregnant again the first time after the miscarriage. I was 20 with Ds and 25 now.


----------



## Lauren-x

Didn't plan to become pregnant as I was on the pill, almost been on it 3 years. Doctor said it wasn't effective because I had been taking it at different times everyday [apparently only 80%-87% in them circumstances but it's because I forget then remember] and he said that doing that gave my hormones the chance to go high enough for a pregnancy. Unless I just explained it all wrong lol.

I'm 17 and I think everything happens for a reason.


----------



## jenny873

i stopped taking my contraceptive pill at end of feb and was pregnant by end of april. never took anything or counted dates or anything x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Wasn't trying but fell pregnant the first time with my OH


----------



## bisbis

It took me over a year to get pregnant.....i started getting worried and going for tests, i went as far as having a dye test done, this is where they check to see whether or not your uterus and tubes are fine, anyways it was really painful and i was told that my tubes are blocked in august and then boom, i got pregnant in september......i was even booked for a laproscopy (key hole surgery to check my tubes) in Jan/08.


----------



## Rumpskin

Hi

I got pregnant after one cycle.:wacko:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hiya, I got pregnant first time via artificial insemination. I'm 19 :)


----------



## sandy

Hi. I guess im one of the lucky ones because i got pregnant straight away on the first month of trying. I hope it happens for you really soon. :hugs:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

I came off BCP in September and got pregnant straight away then MC in November and also got another BFP in November.


----------



## Ellianna

I was one the pill but taking other medication which I didn't know would affect it, so basically I got pregnany *while* I was on the pill. I think if I'd known the risks at the time I would have used condoms as well but ah well, thats life and you can't plan it! I'm 17.
:)
xx


----------



## Mel

We got pregnant the second month of not trying not preventing with both of our daughters.


----------



## Madwolf3

First time I was 17 and it was a big OOPS! 

This time, it took us 8 months and I'm 20. (For the record, I have fertility issues anyway, but apparently not? LOL)


----------

